# Project: Rusty Midget....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello all

i always fancied an MGB GT until last summer when i saw two (early) mg midgets coming down our road with their tops down (oo-er missus!!)

i had to have a midget!!!

though the two immaculate ones that i saw were the early types with chrome bumpers and wire wheels in bright red, i was just happy to get any midget that would require a simple refurbishment...

this car was on fleabay with an opening bid orf Â£450, i 'won' it for the opening bid!.

the car was here in sheffield (about three or four miles away) so i arranged to view it, i was pleasantly surprised, in the cockpit, it was rock solid, under the bonnet, again rock solid as was the boot.

there is work generally on the bodywork (scabs and blemishes) but nothing too serious.

here's the car, a 1500cc triumph power plant with twin su carbs..










i bid on and won (no one else bid again!) a nearside rear half wing from a company that specialises in mg parts (the MGB hive), i asked if they could add a boot floor to nearside wing panel to the order as the opriginal was shot, it cost an extra tenner 

here's the panel dry fitted..










the rot on the nearside wing...



















the rot cut away with an angle grinder (cutting discs fitted)it will need some steel welding to make up for the inner arch that had to be removed..










more later...

john


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

more..

as it turned out, the rear quarter panel was to fit the chrome bumper models, as can be seen below the light cluster there is a bit extra which will be removed and a lip formed with the edge..



















i was really surprised at the condition of the valances when i removed the big ole lumps of rubber bumpers, they were in very good nick considering the state of the rear wing bottom...










i got the chopping out done a few weeks ago on a beautiful saturday morning but it was getting dark so actually fitting the rear wing was to be done the next day but the weather was awful then the country came to it's knees with all that 'orrible white stuff..

more later....

john


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

oooh I love a good car project keep us updated


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb! really great to see the pics and hear the story. Thanks mate. Please do keep us posted


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Good to see another classic car project on the go - it doesn't look to be in that bad nick though so I think it'll be ready before my SS1 is 

I've not done anything to mine for the last couple of weeks as I'm stuck waiting for a pair of replacement hubs (with good wheel bearings) to arrive from down Portsmouth way. I've had acknowledgement that the cheque's arrived so they should be here soon. I'm also still waiting for my braided brake hoses to arrive - the place I ordered them from were burgled at the beginning of the month (& my order - which was waiting to be despatched - was stolen) so I'm now having to wait for them to get new stock in ! After they've been fitted I might get to drive the thing for the first time in months  - then I'll have to get the new sills fitted, then it'll need an MOT, then I'll be able to drive it again, then after Summer (if we ever get one) I'll have a go at fitting the Zetec engine that's sitting patiently in the garage  

All the very best of luck with the Midget - now the snow's gone I look forward to regular updates - go for it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hello paul (hope you're well  )

i had a look at your ss-1.... bloody lovely B) B)

i always wanted a schimiter gte 'when i was older'  but didn't get one 

it was your project that made me post this one, i was enthralled in you rebuild, swapping out the power plant as you have would have been a little to intimidating for me (read, i'm a whimp :lol: )

john


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

How about meeting up at Meadowhall when our respective vehicles are sorted (though I doubt that mine will ever actually be "finished")?? You're only in Sheffield so hopefully the SS1 will be able to make it that far!! I'll bring some watches just to keep it on topic  !!

The Zetec isn't in yet but it's a development of the CVH (that's currently in the car) & I'm reliably informed that it'll fit the gearbox without any significant problems. I've no idea though what other problems I'll encounter along the way though & I can see the car being off the road for ages again  It'll be worth it in the end though


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> How about meeting up at Meadowhall when our respective vehicles are sorted (though I doubt that mine will ever actually be "finished")?? You're only in Sheffield so hopefully the SS1 will be able to make it that far!! I'll bring some watches just to keep it on topic  !!
> 
> The Zetec isn't in yet but it's a development of the CVH (that's currently in the car) & I'm reliably informed that it'll fit the gearbox without any significant problems. I've no idea though what other problems I'll encounter along the way though & I can see the car being off the road for ages again  It'll be worth it in the end though


yup- i'm up for it paul, apparently there's a classic car club somewhere around there, hope they don't get wind of it or meadowhall staff will be peed off 

john


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Keep the posts coming John :yes: I think in many ways the MG Midget has more character than the MGB


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > How about meeting up at Meadowhall when our respective vehicles are sorted (though I doubt that mine will ever actually be "finished")?? You're only in Sheffield so hopefully the SS1 will be able to make it that far!! I'll bring some watches just to keep it on topic  !!
> ...


Nice one John-- that keep you out mischief :lol: :lol:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a soft spot for midgets. Mine was OGG952P in an orangey red - maybe called flamenco red. I never learned to weld - had a friend do that. I was good at dismantling - not so good at reassembling though. 

Looking forward to seeing this develop.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great post John, I nealy bought a midgit as my 1st car. I wonder how different my life would have been if I had :huh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

After you've sorted the bodywork and enjoyed it for a year or 2, you could always slap a Rotary engine in it, and you'll be looking at a sub 5 second 0-60mph. There are loads of old rusty RX7's going cheap.

http://www.britishv8.org/MG/BrianKraus.htm

http://www.geocities.com/mg12a/mg12a/intro.html


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Not my kind of car, but I do admire anyone who takes on a restoration project of a classic. Good work, enjoy it!


----------



## catch21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great project, looking forward to more photos. I've had midget, MGB and MGB GT over the years.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like your doing a sterling job there, keep up the good work and keep the pics coming.

It'll be a good bit of summer fun when its done.

cheers


----------

